# Exotics group/club in Edinburgh



## Ranubis (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of any invertebrate/reptile or general exotics hobby groups in Edinburgh or the surrounding area?
I am into invertebrates particularly, though I also keep reptiles and am looking for a club of some kind to meet other hobbyists.


----------

